# Hello everyone



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

I've been lurking on these boards for a little over a month now. Ever since I traded in my 2002 TL Type-S in on a 2003 540iA.

I am a current Accord forum moderator of Honda-Acura.net, (7yrs)and a TL-S & O/T forum moderator at Acura-TL.com (3yrs). It feels odd being a newbie again, and not having many answers for questions asked, but Ive been doing alot of searching, and reading on every e39 site I could find.

It seems like this is one of the nicer forums I have seen out there, especially in regards to the E39. The info, content, and most importantly the members have alot to do with that. I've already been picking DaveZ's brain about some suspension upgrades for my car, and it seems like everyone is as willing to help here.

I look forward to settling in over here as an active contributing member, and of course to much more fun with the new ride.

Heres a pic of the old car,



















.....and the new.



















Ive always been a car nut who could never leave good enough alone, so so far I've already put in a Remus exhaust, GruppeM intake, euro armrest with storage, HID driving lights, and did a paddle shift retrofit which I will write up a DIY for shortly. I also added some body cladding which I always loved before I even before I owned the car. 
What can I say; its a disease.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Nice car*

Where on LI did you take the pix of your E39? (the back-drop looks very familiar)

Steve


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

There was a get together at Floyd Bennet Field in Queens yesterday, so I went with a friend who has an e46, and snapped some shots while I was there. Unfortunately it started getting greay out by the time I snapped some pics of my own car.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Welcome to the board, Mr. Hyde!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Welcome to the Fest. And congrats on the beautiful E39.

:thumbup: 


-


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Beautiful car...I seem to detect a recurring theme when it comes to the color of your cars... :eeps:


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*Welcome and First Questions for you to answer!*

Welcome to the board! And glad you're interested in contributing. Having looked at your nice new ride (btw, you sure traded up!) I've got some questions as I too am interested in the Remus for my car.

Here's my questions:

Did you buy the recommended Remus exhaust for the 540i or go with some mix of universals Remus mufflers? Did you keep the resonator, ditch it, or replace it with something else?

Given that the recommended Remus is designed for the non-M-Tech rear bumper was there much issue getting it to fit?

You must have had to cut the hole where the tips come out as the stock opening for the normal 3" sport is too small for those beautifull Remus dual tips. What did you or your installer use? Did you cut both sides or just expand one side? Are you happy with the look - I'm assuming you didn't get out a heat gun and try to get the nice returns back that are on the stock piece.

Much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

One of the most beatuiful 540's, I've seen :thumbup: The Remus looks very good, how do you like the sound and did you keep your resonator?

Welcome to Bimmerfest Forums and look forward to many more posts and pictures :thumbup:


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to the fest Mr. Hyde, past 04 TL owner here, Acura kicked me out :rofl: 

I'll just have to suffer with an E39 instead!


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Mark540iSport said:


> Welcome to the board! And glad you're interested in contributing. Having looked at your nice new ride (btw, you sure traded up!) I've got some questions as I too am interested in the Remus for my car.
> 
> Here's my questions:
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, i am also located on the island. i have the same questions as marks540isport abouht the remus any help would be great. i have the mtec bummers as well ,thank


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Wassup Hyde. Another TL'r taking the upgrade path. :thumbup: Guess I'll be seeing you around here too.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Lawaia said:


> Wassup Hyde. Another TL'r taking the upgrade path. :thumbup: Guess I'll be seeing you around here too.


Thanx for the warm welcome guys, and its nice to see a familiar face Lawaia.

About the Remus.

I got the dual square tip exhaust designed for the 540,and there was more of an issue to get it to fit than we first thought.

Because that Non-M stock bumper has no cutout, the Remus sits very low on it compared to mine. With this bumper it meant that it was so low you could actually see the top of the muffler, so it had to be modified.

In order to get it to sit higher, they had to do a little custom work. They cut the exhaust pipe proximal to the muffler, and rewelded it on in such a way that they changed the bend of the pipe. They also bent the muffler hanger up a little as well. Took them over 3-4 hrs to do the work which raised it up about 2 inches, but they only charged me for 2.

As far as cutting the bumper goes; they removed the black trim piece, and used a reciprocating hand saw to expand the entire opening evenly on both sides to clear the new tips. The saw they used made a much nicer, smoother cut than I could have done on my own, and it didnt need any further work on it at all.

As far as how much i like the Remus, I loved it. It was not a huge change, so it may not be for people who want to hear alot more, but it was perfect for me, and my friends. I decided to keep the resonator. I listened to every clipI could find, and all the clips with removed resonators were a little too raspy for my taste, especially when the throttle was released generating some negative pressure.

Bk540sport, I went to RPMRacing in Suffolk for the install. If you are interested, they definitely CANNOT be beat for quality work. They'd rather take forever to do a good job, while charging you for less rather than do a rushed half assed job. You can really tell that they love their work, and are very picky. If its not 100%, they arent happy. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

When I left the shop, the exhaust was parallel to the ground, but now the drivers side is hanging a little lower. I am going to either try and adjust it some more myself, or take a drive out there, and see what they can do. Heres a better shot of the rear. Before being modified, the entire canister, and tips were about 2 inches lower which looked horrendous.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the Reply*

Thanks for the detail Hyde, or is it Jekyl today?

I'm leaning toward a little conservative rumble myself and will likely leave the resonator in or possibly replace it with another that's less restrictive.

Cheers


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice wheels on your old TL. Clean design and easy to clean! 

And it goes without saying (well, it would have, had I not said it) that your 540i is beautiful.

Welcome to the best forum for the BMW 5-Series! :thumbup:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

That's probably one of the best colors that were available to the E39's IMO. Welcome to the board. The car looks awesome!


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Greco said:


> That's probably one of the best colors that were available to the E39's IMO. Welcome to the board. The car looks awesome!


thanks mr hyde for the detail, i think i am going to give them a call thanks


----------

